# Which Plow for a 2017 Ford F-350 Dually?



## Sorrentino100 (Dec 9, 2017)

New to this forum. Looking for a plow for a 2017 Ford F-350 Crew Cab 8' Bed Dually. It has 4WD, limited-slip axle (3.73), 240-amp alternator, dual batteries, 6.2 gas engine and Michelin A/T Tires. It has a camper package and upfitter switches. The front spring rate appears to be 5600 lbs with the camper package. Stock rate is 5200 and if I had the Snow Plow Package it would be 6000lbs.

I'd like to do app based (similar to Uber) residential driveway, small commercial parking jobs.

I'm looking for recommendations on a good plow setup. There are so many that I'd appreciate any help you can give. Plus, costs of a plow, if you know.

What is an average price for a 20' x 40" driveway. I've heard a friend say she paid $45. I understand it varies on amount of snow and geographic location. This is for the Northeast area.

Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm a Western guy, a V plow is what I would get now. As far as pricing goes, a small driveway would be bottom line $45.00. The truck you have will not be the best driveway truck, because of its length, but it will do.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Best thing to do is go to a plow manufacturer’s website - you can enter your truck info and they’ll list the plows that’ll work with your truck. 

Then you can narrow it down by brand based in the dealers around you. 

Cost will easily be around $6,000 new and installed.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You're not going to be doing residential driveways with a truck that big, at least efficiently anyways...

For that truck I'd go no less than 9'2 v plow or even a wideout.

Also putting a plow on that truck will void the warranty since there's no plow prep.


Here's what could be a better option. Instead of plowing for an app like plowz or what have you, go see if anyone is looking for subs still, you'll make way more money.

Consider getting a v box salter and do only commercial


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

And you’re definitely going to want to change your front springs to the 6,000 lb ones


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have insurance right?


----------



## Sorrentino100 (Dec 9, 2017)

Is Hiniker still in business? I like the C-Plow but they don't have any plows listed for Ford's built after 2015 on their website.


----------



## CMogren24 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ive used Fischer xls plows for about 4 years now. It is a really great plow. I love it more than a v-plow. Boss ext plows!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Have insurance right?


Pffft...it's overrated...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CMogren24 said:


> Ive used Fischer xls plows for about 4 years now. It is a really great plow. I love it more than a v-plow. Boss ext plows!!


I wouldn't hesitate to go with an XLS on that truck.

Stay away from EXT's for another year yet. 9'2" DXT is a great plow for that truck however.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to go with an XLS on that truck.
> 
> Stay away from EXT's for another year yet. 9'2" DXT is a great plow for that truck however.


Stay away from the EXT for another year????.....Why??....Are they coming out with a whole new design??....If not..I would stay away for ever


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Stay away from the EXT for another year????.....Why??....Are they coming out with a whole new design??....If not..I would stay away for ever


Understood...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorrentino100 said:


> New to this forum. Looking for a plow for a 2017 Ford F-350 Crew Cab 8' Bed Dually. It has 4WD, limited-slip axle (3.73), 240-amp alternator, dual batteries, 6.2 gas engine and Michelin A/T Tires. It has a camper package and upfitter switches. The front spring rate appears to be 5600 lbs with the camper package. Stock rate is 5200 and if I had the Snow Plow Package it would be 6000lbs.
> 
> I'd like to do app based (similar to Uber) residential driveway, small commercial parking jobs.
> 
> ...


So, you want to be the Uber snowplow guy?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I suggest V plow also. The ability to tuck both wings back makes maneuvering much easier with the longer trucks. As for brand that really depends on what dealers you have around you. Go talk with each one and get prices. Ask if they are open during storms. What parts do they keep in stock.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> So, you want to be the Uber snowplow guy?


There's a comment in there...but I'll save MJD the trouble.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a comment in there...but I'll save MJD the trouble.


I am curious as to why actually? It just seemed to good to be true since I made this prediction what last month. So, I wanted find out what his reasons were.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like Fisher, have had good luck with them. I've never used any other brand so I can't comment on them. I also like V-plows. On a DRW truck I'd go with a 9.5' V-plow. 

However, with your 5200 lbs. FGAWR Fisher only lists 2 plows for your truck. Their straight 8.5' and 9' HD2 plows with 1010 and 1140 lbs. ballast weight respectively. Other brands may offer more options. 

As mentioned, that's a big truck to do residential driveways. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ConnorExum said:


> I am curious as to why actually? It just seemed to good to be true since I made this prediction what last month. So, I wanted find out what his reasons were.


This idea has been around much longer than last month


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 250 Platinum only has 5200 Springs....... It carries my big ass V with no problem.

Go big or go home Mr Uber....,... Your first mistake was buying a truck without a diesel in that size, second one would be plowing without insurance.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> This idea has been around much longer than last month


Really, how much longer.. I am curious now?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> My 250 Platinum only has 5200 Springs....... It carries my big ass V with no problem.
> 
> Go big or go home Mr Uber....,... Your first mistake was buying a truck without a diesel in that size, second one would be plowing without insurance.


He actually never mentioned insurance at all. That was another posters supposition based on his original post. He neither confirmed it or denied it. So, it isn't clear he has even purchased a plow yet or plowed without insurance.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ConnorExum said:


> He actually never mentioned insurance at all. That was another posters supposition based on his original post. He neither confirmed it or denied it. So, it isn't clear he has even purchased a plow yet or plowed without insurance.


Thank you for clearing that up. I did not imply he had bought a plow or would be without insurance, I was illustrating the point that commercial insurance is needed. Most posters like this, and yes I'm being stereotypic, think all they have to do is buy a plow and become a rich plow jockeys.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Thank you for clearing that up. I did not imply he had bought a plow or would be without insurance, I was illustrating the point that commercial insurance is needed. Most posters like this, and yes I'm being stereotypic, think all they have to do is buy a plow and become a rich plow jockeys.


Probably true... I don't think this guy will even be here to answer. I agree that the diesel is a better choice for the truck. But something tells me this a budget buy on the truck and he wants to make money with it as an after thought.

Insurance is a must. That is a no brainer. Again I don't think this guy is going to answer. He made two posts and vanished?

I am more interested in why he would want work for an Uber type app company? That to me would seem pointless. You only get a percentage of the fee and all the costs of up keep. To me that is working for peanuts.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

ConnorExum said:


> Probably true... I don't think this guy will even be here to answer. I agree that the diesel is a better choice for the truck. But something tells me this a budget buy on the truck and he wants to make money with it as an after thought.
> 
> Insurance is a must. That is a no brainer. Again I don't think this guy is going to answer. He made two posts and vanished?
> 
> I am more interested in why he would want work for an Uber type app company? That to me would seem pointless. You only get a percentage of the fee and all the costs of up keep. To me that is working for peanuts.


That's why the guy who started the Uber of snowplowing with an app based service was ran out of here last winter when he proposed the idea and tried to sell it to us. Again over a year ago.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ktfbgb said:


> That's why the guy who started the Uber of snowplowing with an app based service was ran out of here last winter when he proposed the idea and tried to sell it to us. Again over a year ago.


Silicon Valley is the devil. I was right that some person would come up with it. Well, I need to search this more. Only because I fear that app based services are trying to under cut all service providers.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

ConnorExum said:


> Silicon Valley is the devil. I was right that some person would come up with it. Well, I need to search this more. Only because I fear that app based services are trying to under cut all service providers.


That's the first cognizant comment I have see you make.

I believe the app was called Shoveler? Idk should be able to find it on here.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ktfbgb said:


> That's the first cognizant comment I have see you make.
> 
> I believe the app was called Shoveler? Idk should be able to find it on here.


That is horrible app name shoveler... that is going to be a Twitter punchline once you get a complaint.


----------

